# Mt. McKinley renamed Denali



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mount-mckinley-renamed-denali_55e36fbee4b0b7a96339516b

Or it will be tomorrow. 
This is awesome. No one calls it McKinley anyway. Glad it's Denali again. It's bizarre to me that Ohioans were the ones blocking Alaskans about doing this.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Fine by me.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Seems stupid to me, but it's just another little wedge Obama can drive between us.
I didn't know the "president" had the authority to just rename things like that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

They honor one tribe and ignore the others in the quest to pity the losers.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Seems stupid to me, but it's just another little wedge Obama can drive between us.
> I didn't know the "president" had the authority to just rename things like that.


Well since ALASKA chose to call it Denali back in the 70's it's amusing that you "blame" it on Obama.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Now,sinator Lisa Murkowski, the republican from Alaska wasted time money and favors to try and have something to claim for her next election seeing how she got blasted during democratic beigrich loosing bid when in an attempt to run he claimed he voted just about the same a Lisa did... well, she screamed bloody murder at such a truth to hit the ears of voters with their head in the sand that she had to keep at it beating a dead horse that really is nothing more than a feel good to people misinformed as to just what a senator should be working on. Funny how the timing worked out with bozo coming up here. 

Yep, Obama is going come to Alaska an not just to refuel his jets. 
To see the destruction of climate change.. great.... I hope that when he goes north of Bristol bay he doesn't claim the lack of trees is due to recent climate change those photos of the tree studded Prudhoe.....were not taken anywhere near near Prudhoe bay.

Really is this why we elect people.. let's deal with the budget.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

McKinley is seriously Un-PC. He annexed Hawaii and created race issues with some of his race based decisions. In our local university town there is a large bronze statue of McKinley that gets defaced in times of university protests. He has been beheaded and even once totally removed. The university would rather he disappeared but he is on town property and they can't force it. They have tried. 
A local town up the road- McKinleyville- didnxt want him either.
So being both a native and a black issue, it is not surprising that McKinley is person non grata.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> McKinley is seriously Un-PC. He annexed Hawaii and created race issues with some of his race based decisions. In our local university town there is a large bronze statue of McKinley that gets defaced in times of university protests. He has been beheaded and even once totally removed. The university would rather he disappeared but he is on town property and they can't force it. They have tried.
> A local town up the road- McKinleyville- didnxt want him either.
> So being both a native and a black issue, it is not surprising that McKinley is person non grata.


Not to mention, he was a republican.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Not to mention, he was a republican.


Hence the bitter hatred from the Obama fan club.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I asked if he has the authority.


The mountain is in a national park, which is owned by the federal government and administrated by the Department of the Interior, who answers to the president. I know that the president can set aside land to be used for national parks, so I would not question his authority to name a feature located within a national park.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Hence the bitter hatred from the Obama fan club.


I know that I don't care about McKinley one way or the other.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

So now I have to climb mt Denali,,, mt McKinley was bad enough when I was young.... I'm getting too old for this snit


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Cape Canaveral/ Cape Kennedy Florida went through a name change based on an E.O. by LBJ until the Florida State Legislature restored the name to Cape Canaveral in the early 1970s.

McKinley wasn't even named via E.O or Alaska legislative action. A gold prospector who supported McKinley's campaign simply picked the name and the federal government went along without proper official action to rename it.

Hoover/Boulder Dam also had some name controversy during its history.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Lisa's reward.... she made it her personal issue for years ... she's Obama's tour guide for "in search of climate change"... It's not going to help her next election especially if when she is the poster child of promising to support the GOP winner of a primary.

The GOP kinda help her in her write in campaign to beat JOE Miller... note... each had promised to support the winner.... her claim to justify running as a write in is that her supporter who failed to vote really wanted her and she owed it to her supporters who did not vote for her.

Don Young... Dan Sullivan.. nope they will be polite but not the tour guide... Lisa tried for years to get this..

It is a mute point to most here, the names have since I moved here been interchangeable.. took me little time to learn that the two names for the same place.
Never had I heard any one but Lisa freak out and then when it failed and locals questioned why waste time ... Lisa rino fan suddenly wanted it... 

Thing about it ....WHATS to happen to the MacDonald and the McKinley Mac.. a good burger, a good burger I might add... our we to lose that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What renaming ? 
None of the natives called it Denali , they simply discribed it !
There are native names but the Nonnative a don't use them and nowadays the natives don't either. 
So in the end this is a insult to everybody.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> What renaming ?
> None of the natives called it Denali , they simply discribed it !
> There are native names but the Nonnative a don't use them and nowadays the natives don't either.
> So in the end this is a insult to everybody.


Yep, more division from Obama


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*McKinley&#8217;s Greatest Monument*
*New York Sun, by Editorial
*
*Editorial of The New York Sun 
August 30, 2015**It&#8217;s a mystery to us where President Obama or his interior secretary, Sally Jewell, gets the authority to rename in Alaska a mountain whose name was ratified by Congress a century ago as McKinley*. We can understand the Democratic Party&#8217;s interest, in that McKinley, a Republican, was a particularly fine President. He was, moreover, one of four presidents felled by an assassin. We can understand, too, the sentiments of Alaska, whose legislature has wanted to change the name. Where, though, does the president come off doing this by fiat?
Click Image to Enlarge
_Wikipedia Commons_​MOUNTAIN MAN; William McKinley's name was attached to the highest peak in America by a gold miner and later, in 1917, adopted by the United States Congress. It is being changed by President Obama without so much as a howdy-do to the legislature. The greatest monument to the 25th president is the Gold Standard Act of 1900, which ended the contest between silver and gold as the monetary standard of America.
The question begs for an answer in light of the fact that legislation has been before Congress to change the name, but the Congress has decided not to do so. If the Supreme Court has been clear about anything it has been that the failure of Congress to act doesn&#8217;t amount to license for the other branches to act. Congress, the law supposes, had its own good reasons for not acting. One of them no doubt is that McKinley was from Ohio, which, given that Mount McKinley National Park is the locale of said mountain, has its own standing.
http://www.nysun.com/editorials/mckinleys-greatest-monument/89268/
_The article that asks, "Where does he get the right?"_
How dare this person question our great leader. Check out his tax returns immediately and see if the EPA is aware of any ponds on his property that might be against regulations.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Obama thinks he's king, but then he has more mental disorders than most medical books.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We may be taking our last looks at Mt Rushmore as it has been since 1941.

Work began in 1927 and was finally completed in 1941.

Until the poser gets out, anything could happen.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> We may be taking our last looks at Mt Rushmore as it has been since 1941.
> 
> Work began in 1927 and was finally completed in 1941.
> 
> Until the poser gets out, anything could happen.


Obama is erasing White history, he's a racist with an agenda and a herd of stupid followers


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wait. Ft. Bragg decided to keep it's name for the moment. Around here there are so very many Un-PC names. Like the Jedediah Smith Redwood Forest. Or the Rockefeller Forest. Or the Roosevelt Elk. Humboldt Co. California. New York. America. All foreign imposed, disrespectful unPC.

Gees- the whole State of Washington is named after a slave holder AND was imposed by white people. 

A whole world of anti-native names. So many opportunities to offer lip service to Indians while still living high on the hog off those Un-PC explorers, exploiters of natural resources or funders of projects. 
Me- I think the constant naming of stretches of highway is wrong.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh no! He has the power to rename a mountain previously renamed by a president we won't complain about at all!! Someone pass me a tissue to wipe away my tears!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wiscto said:


> Oh no! He has the power to rename a mountain previously renamed by a president we won't complain about at all!! Someone pass me a tissue to wipe away my tears!


Others are entitled to opinions, even when they don't conform to your narrow view.
I'm not sure he does have the power, but as long as the stupid make excuses, he pretty much runs roughshod over this country and the people.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Officially named *Mount McKinley* from 1917 to 2015,https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denali#cite_note-McKinley_Name-6 is the highest mountain peak in North America, with a summit elevation of 20,237 fee.


If he had waited 2 more yrs, it would have been 100 years since it was named Mount McKinley. Oh that's right :smack:gaptooth::nanner::thumb:, he won't be President in 2 more years. :happy::clap:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Honesty it's a political favor to Lisa
Lisa has a voting record that rivals many democrats.
Lisa has 

ount McKinley.
News about Murkowski Attempts To Rename Mt McKinley
bing.com/news
Obama to rename Alaska's Mt. McKinley as Denali
Obama to rename Alaska's Mt. McKinley as Denali
Los Angeles Times Â· 6 hours ago
President Obama will announce Monday that his administration is officially redesignating Alaska's Mt. McKinley as Denali ... But the federal government&#8230;
Ohio lawmakers slam Obama plans to rename Mt. McKinley 'Denali' during Alaska trip
FOX News Â· 40 minutes ago
Obama to rename Mount McKinley
The Daily Star Â· 7 hours ago
Murkowski tries to rename Alaska's Mt. McKinley as Denali ...
www.adn.com/article/murkowski-tries-rename-alaskas-mt-mckinley-denali
Alaska U.S. Sen. Lisa Murkowski has introduced a bill that ... Alaska U.S. Sen. Lisa Murkowski has introduced a bill that would officially rename Mount McKinley, ...
Lawmakers revive bid to rename Mount McKinley to ...
juneauempire.com/...06/...rename-mount-mckinley-athabascan-name-denali
Aug 27, 2015 Â· Lawmakers revive bid to rename Mount McKinley to Athabascan name ... failed in past attempts to rename North America ... efforts by Murkowski ...
Lawmakers revive bid to rename Alaska's Mount McKinley ...
news.yahoo.com/lawmakers-revive-bid-rename-alaskas-mount-mckinley...
Feb 05, 2015 Â· ... &#8212; Lawmakers have failed in past attempts to rename North ... Lawmakers revive bid to rename ... tallest peak, Mount McKinley, ...
Murkowski, Park Service testify on renaming Mount McKinley ...
www.ktuu.com &#8250; News &#8250; Local News
... Murkowski gave testimony on her bill to change Mount McKinley&#8217;s name Wednesday, also asking fellow senators to rename the ... testify on renaming Mount McKinley.
Mount McKinley Name Change: Park Service 'Does Not &#8230;
www.nbcnews.com/...does-not-object-bill-rename-mount-mckinley-n373426
Sen. Lisa Murkowski's bill would rename North ... Mount McKinley Name Change: Park ... "Officially changing the name from Mount McKinley to Mount Denali will &#8230;
Why it's time to (finally) officially rename Mount ...
www.adn.com/article/...finally-officially-rename-mount-mckinley-denali
... Calling this mountain "McKinley" instead of "Denali" sends the message that a white man's name is more ... Mt Marathon Race; Menu Multimedia 234x60. Stay . Search ...
Lawmakers Revive Bid to Rename Alaska's Mount McKinley
www.newsmax.com/US/US-Renaming-Mount-McKinley/2015/02/05/id/623068
Lawmakers have failed in past attempts to rename


*all Lisa has done is violate a promise to support the republican senator primary against Joe Miller ...break that promise ... get help from the GOP to run a writing in and win the seat for the rhino party and vote with the dems*


https://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/lisa_murkowski/300075/report-card/2014


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

What's next?
Washington?
Lincoln?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You know, the name Mt. McKinley is not a big deal to me. Although Obama doing it that way is a nasty piece of work.
But it is to those myriad of locals who have businesses in that name. 
I lived at Cape Canaveral at the tine it was changed to Cape Kennedy. A bazillion businesses had Cape Canaveral in their names from auto dealers to tourist traps. Heck, it was even part of the local school name. 
Each business tried to decide to change or not. It cost money for those who changed only to have it cost again to change back. It was a major loss of identity to the area.
At least Denali is easy to pronounce. Try to pronounce Hikshari' or Tsnungwe.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> What's next?
> Washington?
> Lincoln?


Where are Mts. Lincoln and Washington? I am not familiar with those.

I think it's a tempest in a teapot. The mountain darn sure doesn't care what it is called. 

It would be the Alaskans whose opinions matter most, they are the ones who have to look at the signs, hear it on their news and weather broadcasts, etc. 

There are a lot of natural landmarks that have kept their native name and this brings new and interesting words into the language. Like the Mississippi and Missouri rivers, even some of the state names are native words or at least an imitation of them. 

No biggee.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I really want folks to think about Lisa.... promising to the republican party to support the winner in the Alaskan senator primary....

Really what difference does it make... she was not censored by the party..nope but high up party membership did aid her...

Not really he national party is trying to make and set the stage for trump to make such a pledge not to run as a third party .... memories are short.



Lisa's support by the Gop is why at the next leadership party meeting those leaders were toss out by the common folks and new people brought in to fill leadership roles.


Russ millette became president and Debbie Brown were voted in ... but those two never got a chance to serve as the elite Gop.. did not want the will of the people ...same as what trump faces... but unlike Russ, and Debbie... he can afford any legal doorstop tossed his was....Russ and Debbie could not..

There is more behind the scenes than Alaska call the my Denali... it really was like 

A Nick name that was of equal weight as a legal name

Like Margaret and Peggy.... totally different but no big deal but to very few. It would have shown power and acceptance in the Senate had Lisa been the one to do it but she is not respected.... her next election is on the line if.... we have a strong candidate.. 

Fyi....Miller: Murkowski broke her word - CNN.com
www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/09/20/miller.murkowski/index.html
Sep 20, 2010 Â· ... Sen. Lisa Murkowski Monday, saying she broke her word ... Lisa Murkowski lost the GOP Senate primary to ... word she gave" to back the GOP winner



It's politics.. that's all folks a game


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

*shrug* give it a few years and it will be "Mount Verizon" in return for some "gift" from Verizon for naming rights. As long as they don't rename this pond, I guess I'm OK.
http://www.virtualvermont.com/towns/ryegate.html


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

where I want to said:


> Me- I think the constant naming of stretches of highway is wrong.


And bridges. Around here in the last couple of years, there have been two bridges that have been replaced, and instead of keeping the names as was originally given - (one happens to be the name of the town it is in), our local legislator has decided to rename the bridges - in honor of two men who lost their lives in the military.

Now, don't think that I'm mean wanting to name the bridges based on these guys that lost their lives. But why the constant name changes?

Yes, the bridges were torn down, but they were rebuilt - so why change the names? And in 50 years, no one is going to know who the guys were the bridges were named after.

I also don't understand the honoring of President's by naming things after them either. I mean every 4 years we have the potential to have a new president. More and more Federal funds, being used to build it and then keep the place going.

I mean, if the President did a great huge thing - I can see The Washington Monument - he was our FIRST President - but just naming things after Presidents just because they were President, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> Where are Mts. Lincoln and Washington? I am not familiar with those.
> 
> I think it's a tempest in a teapot. The mountain darn sure doesn't care what it is called.
> 
> ...


Well, you asked :grin: so ..... 

Mt. Lincoln is the 8th highest summit in the Rocky Mtns. ranges in Colorado and Mt. Washington is a popular ski resort mountain on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. It was named in the 1860's after Rear Admiral John Washington of the British Royal Navy. 

I agree with you that everyone is making a tempest in a teapot. I'd say it was making a mountain out of a molehill but Denali is already a huge mountain.

I also agree that the Alaskans opinions matter the most and I suspect most Alaskans will be pleased or at the least ambivalent about the change. I know that many, if not most, of both native Alaskans and Alaskan natives have always referred to it as Denali mountain and Denali park, never called it McKinley. So it isn't going to make much difference to them for it to now be officially named what they've already been calling it. If anyone wants online evidence of that one can simply go to City-Data forum to read some of the topics by Alaskans in the Alaska forum or the photography forum there. It's just Denali to them, always has been.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> *shrug* give it a few years and it will be "Mount Verizon" in return for some "gift" from Verizon for naming rights. As long as they don't rename this pond, I guess I'm OK.
> http://www.virtualvermont.com/towns/ryegate.html


Doncha just hate that? 

If they ever try to sell naming rights to our major league stadiums here, I'll be the first one to send hate mail. I think it's cheesy and tacky as all get out when a team plays on a field named after some soulless corporation.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> Others are entitled to opinions, even when they don't conform to your narrow view.
> I'm not sure he does have the power, but as long as the stupid make excuses, he pretty much runs roughshod over this country and the people.


Cornhusker, you silly goose. In the words of Nixon, "well, when the president does it, it is not illegal."

I get that the federal government has jurisdiction when they seize land and call it a national park or blm or whatever. So, it doesn't shock me when they don't just let the local people name it as they see appropriate by referendum or by their local representatives or anybody ther seemingly more appropriate method.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> *shrug* give it a few years and it will be "Mount Verizon" in return for some "gift" from Verizon for naming rights. As long as they don't rename this pond, I guess I'm OK.
> http://www.virtualvermont.com/towns/ryegate.html


I still wouldn't care.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Fine by me.





Fennick said:


> Well, you asked :grin: so .....
> 
> Mt. Lincoln is the 8th highest summit in the Rocky Mtns. ranges in Colorado and Mt. Washington is a popular ski resort mountain on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. It was named in the 1860's after Rear Admiral John Washington of the British Royal Navy.
> 
> ...



Correct... we accepted both... used both... it was a waste of political time in the Senate. That ticked of people... but it was to show ak. Natives that Lisa was looking out for them vote me. And she just kept making it an issue cause she needs that voting block and she failed to get the road approved and then there were some land.

It is really a political pay back... for her.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Considering the state of Alaska through the Alaska Board of Geographic Names renamed the mountain Denali in 1975, I find this thread a bit humorous. The feds are just catching up to what the Alaskan people want. State's rights and all.

But somehow in spite of that, this all comes down to massive federal overreach, Obama and Lisa Murkowski being horrible, horrible people, Obama attacking white history, Obama seeking to divide the nation, and Obama being an imperial president. Did I miss anything? I'm sure I missed something.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Correct... we accepted both... used both... it was a waste of political time in the Senate. That ticked of people... but it was to show ak. Natives that Lisa was looking out for them vote me. And she just kept making it an issue cause she needs that voting block and she failed to get the road approved and then there were some land.
> 
> It is really a political pay back... for her.



so you know that they started trying to change it 1975 when they realized he had never seen it, or been to alaska. But the Ohio delegation, one Congressman in particular did not want it changed. So there was a part of the law that said you couldnt enter a bill to rename the mountain, if there was a bill to retain the name. so that Ohio Congressman entered a bill every 2 years from 1975 until 2009 when he retired 

and some how it payback for some newbie alaskan senator. oh and president's obamas fault. :clap: ummm NO!:smack

mrsgcpete


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Deacon Mike said:


> Considering the state of Alaska through the Alaska Board of Geographic Names renamed the mountain Denali in 1975, I find this thread a bit humorous. The feds are just catching up to what the Alaskan people want. State's rights and all.
> 
> But somehow in spite of that, this all comes down to massive federal overreach, Obama and Lisa Murkowski being horrible, horrible people, Obama attacking white history, Obama seeking to divide the nation, and Obama being an imperial president. Did I miss anything? I'm sure I missed something.


Funny thing, I am guessing if asked 75% of the population could not name the highest mountain in North America or where it was located. But when Obama has the nerve to have a name change, somehow Conservatives feel it is very important.

In my mountaineering community and others we have a saying "The mountain doesn't care"


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> so you know that they started trying to change it 1975 when they realized he had never seen it, or been to alaska. But the Ohio delegation, one Congressman in particular did not want it changed. So there was a part of the law that said you couldnt enter a bill to rename the mountain, if there was a bill to retain the name. so that Ohio Congressman entered a bill every 2 years from 1975 until 2009 when he retired
> 
> and some how it payback for some newbie alaskan senator. oh and president's obamas fault. :clap: ummm NO!:smack
> 
> mrsgcpete


Is this Pete or Mrs Pete.

Yea your right I would not have a clue... links must not support my views


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

keenataz said:


> Funny thing, I am guessing if asked 75% of the population could not name the highest mountain in North America or where it was located. But when Obama has the nerve to have a name change, somehow Conservatives feel it is very important.
> 
> In my mountaineering community and others we have a saying "The mountain doesn't care"


No, Ohio is up in arms... it has been a moot issue in alaska as you had stated both names work ... it was and is a stir the pot political pay back and device act for Obama.. as if this is not a new mo for him.

Have fun.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> No, Ohio is up in arms...


I'm from Ohio, and I don't care one way or the other.

Just for the record, I went to a place called Lincoln Elementary School and they tore it down. I didn't care about that either.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> No, Ohio is up in arms... it has been a moot issue in alaska as you had stated both names work ... it was and is a stir the pot political pay back and device act for Obama.. as if this is not a new mo for him.
> 
> Have fun.


So Ohio is upset about the name of a mountain in Alaska, named after a President that most of them could not name fact about him.

As an old African friend of mine used to say-"You First World people have unusual problems".


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

keenataz said:


> So Ohio is upset about the name of a mountain in Alaska, named after a President that most of them could not name fact about him.


I've been to McKinley's memorial in Canton, OH, and I still don't care.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Obama could cure cancer and there would be some that would bluster and beller that he didn't do it sooner. 

This too shall pass.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Obama could cure cancer and there would be some that would bluster and beller that he didn't do it sooner.
> 
> This too shall pass.


I saw this on the internet this morning so I won't claim it.

But if he cured cancer, Republicans would complain about all those good paying oncologist jobs being lost.

I think Nevada has the right attitude-this is a who cares kind of thing. Although Denali sounds much more adventurous.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Is this Pete or Mrs Pete.
> 
> Yea your right I would not have a clue... links must not support my views



i cand find you a link to support bucket of baloney you want. i prefer facts... but you must be one of those if I found it on the internet it must be true?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I can understand how Alaskans might feel burned over the mountain name being a big headline with the president visiting.

I'm sure many of them have other issues they feel are more important and more appropriate for the federal government to be dealing with.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Others are entitled to opinions, even when they don't conform to your narrow view.
> I'm not sure he does have the power, but as long as the stupid make excuses, he pretty much runs roughshod over this country and the people.


Others are entitled to opinions, even when they don't conform to your narrow view.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

keenataz said:


> Funny thing, I am guessing if asked 75% of the population could not name the highest mountain in North America or where it was located. But when Obama has the nerve to have a name change, somehow Conservatives feel it is very important.
> 
> In my mountaineering community and others we have a saying "The mountain doesn't care"


The mountain doesn't pay taxes. Which this change will cost lots of. The mountain doesn't write laws. Oh...... wait........ neither do you.

I don't think that people who dislike every sleazy thing Obama has ordered think it is too difficult to dislike this too. And that the knee jerk Liberals, who seem to wag their fingers at Conservatives automatically, saying it doesn't matter to them but find that doesn't hold them back from using it to complain about Conservatives complaining about Obama. 

And the world rolls on. In its Monty Python ludicrous way.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

where I want to said:


> The mountain doesn't pay taxes. Which this change will cost lots of. The mountain doesn't write laws. Oh...... wait........ neither do you.
> 
> I don't think that people who dislike every sleazy thing Obama has ordered think it is too difficult to dislike this too. And that the knee jerk Liberals, who seem to wag their fingers at Conservatives automatically, saying it doesn't matter to them but find that doesn't hold them back from using it to complain about Conservatives complaining about Obama.
> 
> And the world rolls on. In its Monty Python ludicrous way.


OK I can see this is extremely important to you. Me, I am more of a who cares person on this. And I am sure if President Trump did it, most people here would be ok with it.

So I am going to complain about a conservative complaining about a liberal complaining about Obama. And I am sure Obama is complaining about a conservative somewhere.

Yes I agree with you on the world rolling on in a Monty Python way-how else do you explain Trump's momentum.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> OK I can see this is extremely important to you. Me, I am more of a who cares person on this. And I am sure if President Trump did it, most people here would be ok with it.
> 
> So I am going to complain about a conservative complaining about a liberal complaining about Obama. And I am sure Obama is complaining about a conservative somewhere.
> 
> Yes I agree with you on the world rolling on in a Monty Python way-how else do you explain Trump's momentum.


Real Life Award


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

keenataz said:


> Yes I agree with you on the world rolling on in a Monty Python way-how else do you explain Trump's momentum.


Years of listening to the media pander to hectoring agendas? It is just plain refreshing to hear someone give bullies as good as they hand out. Too bad that no conservative with a thoughtful policy on anything can get a hearing. Then a person like Trump would not be of such interest. But in the world of Saturday Night Live 5 second snarkfests calling itself political commentary, Trump fits right in.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...f+non+sexual+identity+pronouns&gbv=1&&ct=clnk




keenataz said:


> OK I can see this is extremely important to you. Me, I am more of a who cares person on this. And I am sure if President Trump did it, most people here would be ok with it.
> 
> So I am going to complain about a conservative complaining about a liberal complaining about Obama. And I am sure Obama is complaining about a conservative somewhere.
> 
> Yes I agree with you on the world rolling on in a Monty Python way-how else do you explain Trump's momentum.


Oh- read post #27. It would have saved you the trouble of making up half of the nonissue. And as for the other half- well nothing so noisy as a liberal getting some of his/her/hir fuzzy thinking tweaked.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

where I want to said:


> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...f+non+sexual+identity+pronouns&gbv=1&&ct=clnk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I did read that awhile back, but the jist of it must have slipped through my progressive fuzzy mind.

I guess I am one of those rare liberal creatures who can occasionally mock myself. We are a rare creature, so we are thankful there are regulations in place to protect us. As since we do not carry guns we are vulnerable and need the government to protect us and give us our proper names.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gibbsgirl said:


> I can understand how Alaskans might feel burned over the mountain name being a big headline with the president visiting.
> 
> I'm sure many of them have other issues they feel are more important and more appropriate for the federal government to be dealing with.


There's a pending issue over the name of a mountain here in Las Vegas. Republicans in Washington want to rename Frenchman Mountain to Reagan Mountain.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/04/10/committee-approves-bill-naming-mount-reagan-in-nevada/

Reagan is not known to have ever been to Frenchman Mountain, but he does have a few Las Vegas connections. He once did a 2-week gig at a nightclub at the New Frontier resort to raise money to pay an outstanding income tax bill. He also did a WWII promotional film at Nellis AFB called The Rear Gunner, in which he costarred with Burgess Meredith. Maybe not worthy of a mountain being named after him, but a connection none the less.

I don't think anyone is particularly attached to the 'Frenchman' name. My research turned up a guy named Paul Watelet, a scam artist who bilked people out of their savings by selling bogus mining claims. He apparently wasn't French either (he was in fact Belgian). He worked his scams from around 1912 into the 1930s.

Actually, I don't live far from there. I can see Frenchman Mountain from my house. I still don't care what they call it.

But if they want to start changing mountain names I suggest that they start with ***** Mountain in Pennsylvania.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negro_Mountain


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Dead Indian Rd and Creek ought to be a goner.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Deacon Mike said:


> Considering the state of Alaska through the Alaska Board of Geographic Names renamed the mountain Denali in 1975, I find this thread a bit humorous. The feds are just catching up to what the Alaskan people want. State's rights and all.
> 
> But somehow in spite of that, this all comes down to massive federal overreach, Obama and Lisa Murkowski being horrible, horrible people, Obama attacking white history, Obama seeking to divide the nation, and Obama being an imperial president. Did I miss anything? I'm sure I missed something.


No, but it is probably just easier to make this blanket statement.

If Obama does it, it is wrong.  Michelle even tried to get school kids healthier lunches and to get off their lazy duffs.

Why, the nerve, to go against the American way!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> No, but it is probably just easier to make this blanket statement.
> 
> If Obama does it, it is wrong.  Michelle even tried to get school kids healthier lunches and to get off their lazy duffs.
> 
> Why, the nerve, to go against the American way!


You are totally wrong my mistaken friend.

It is Obummer and Moooochelle


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> You are totally wrong my mistaken friend.
> 
> It is Obummer and Moooochelle


touchÃ©. :clap:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

keenataz said:


> You are totally wrong my mistaken friend.
> 
> It is Obummer and Moooochelle


Wrong about what? usually when all is left is name-calling, it's not really much.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> No, but it is probably just easier to make this blanket statement.
> 
> If Obama does it, it is wrong.  Michelle even tried to get school kids healthier lunches and to get off their lazy duffs.
> 
> Why, the nerve, to go against the American way!


I don't- increasing school lunch waste by something like 50% in the name of a social goal seems very American.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> Wrong about what? usually when all is left is name-calling, it's not really much.


Well I did leave cottagecheesebutt whatever out of it.

I hope you know I am being sarcastic, because I totally agree with your earlier post. The angst is not the name change it is who did it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

keenataz said:


> Well I did leave cottagecheesebutt whatever out of it.
> 
> I hope you know I am being sarcastic, because I totally agree with your earlier post. The angst is not the name change it is who did it.


The angst is the lack of trust in who did it. With much reason.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Wrong about what? usually when all is left is name-calling, it's not really much.


It never was much to begin with and then it just got worse and even worse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Well I did leave cottagecheesebutt whatever out of it.
> 
> I hope you know I am being sarcastic, because I totally agree with your earlier post. *The angst is not the name change it is who did it.*


Absolutely positively. 

It's (and I quote) "LyingCorruptIneptVILEorangelargecottagecheeserear" in it's latest form. And Obummer is evil and trying to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Absolutely positively.
> 
> It's (and I quote) "LyingCorruptIneptVILEorangelargecottagecheeserear" in it's latest form. And Obummer is evil and trying to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement.


Do you trust Obama?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Do you trust Obama?


I don't completely trust any politician.

Do you trust any of them?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.newser.com/story/201698/ohio-blocks-renaming-of-tallest-us-mountain.html

http://www.adn.com/article/20150122/ohio-congressman-climbs-back-mckinley-name-change-battle

http://www.bing.com/news/search?q=O...o+blocks+name+change+efforts+of+mt+&FORM=EWRE

http://www.salemnews.net/page/conte...as-Denali-on-eve-of-trip.html?isap=1&nav=5020

http://www.soccer-daily.net/news/ohio-delegation-blasts-mount-mckinley-name-change

http://www.gazettenet.com/news/spec...es-mt-mckinleys-name-to-denali-on-eve-of-trip

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/a...ame-americas-tallest-mountain/article/2565916

http://wonkette.com/tag/lisa-murkowski-mt-mckinley

http://news.yahoo.com/murkowski-again-proposes-renaming-mount-mckinley-231247357.html

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/parks-service-does-not-object-bill-rename-mount-mckinley-n373426

https://readtiger.com/www.ktuu.com/...gainst-mckinley-name-in-denali-fight/34205620


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Has any president ever done anything like this before, arbitrarily changing the name of a mountain or a historic monument, especially when it has not been approved by Congress once before?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I just want to point out that complaining about the Natives naming it "The High One" in their language isn't much different than us naming the Rocky Mountains the ROCKY MOUNTAINS. So. Seriously. If Denali wasn't a real name, we are going to really have to dig in and put some fresh paper in the printers.... Time to rename EVERYTHING so that it has a real name. 

Also. I think it's ridiculous that the president is taking heat for this. Alaska asked Congress to rename it. One guy from Ohio blocked it. And this was decades ago, so it isn't like this is a new issue in Alaska.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

keenataz said:


> And I am sure if President Trump did it, most people here would be ok with it.


The phrase "President Trump" sent a wicked shiver up my spine, and I'm one of the right-wingers here. But we all know he wouldn't change the name to Denali, because Donald only puts his own name on everything.

Add me to the don't-care list. Actually, I prefer Denali. I used to drive a GMC Yukon Denali and it made me feel like a rugged man to think of the mountain while cruising the eight-lane metropolitan expressways in climate controlled comfort.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Absolutely positively.
> 
> It's (and I quote) "LyingCorruptIneptVILEorangelargecottagecheeserear" in it's latest form. And Obummer is evil and trying to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement.


Not for his own amusement, for his muslim buds and his hatred for what whites(including YOU) did to the world. Sheese , I thought the left knows so much about him.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wiscto said:


> I just want to point out that complaining about the Natives naming it "The High One" in their language isn't much different than us naming the Rocky Mountains the ROCKY MOUNTAINS. So. Seriously. If Denali wasn't a real name, we are going to really have to dig in and put some fresh paper in the printers.... Time to rename EVERYTHING so that it has a real name.
> 
> Also. I think it's ridiculous that the president is taking heat for this. Alaska asked Congress to rename it. One guy from Ohio blocked it. And this was decades ago, so it isn't like this is a new issue in Alaska.


So 2013 was a decade ago... reading the links would help


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

kuriakos said:


> The phrase "President Trump" sent a wicked shiver up my spine, and I'm one of the right-wingers here. But we all know he wouldn't change the name to Denali, because Donald only puts his own name on everything.
> 
> Add me to the don't-care list. Actually, I prefer Denali. I used to drive a GMC Yukon Denali and it made me feel like a rugged man to think of the mountain while cruising the eight-lane metropolitan expressways in climate controlled comfort.


Oh my, you're comment about driving has me giggling even as I type! That's awesome. That's like when someone tries to convince me they're in the know about how to deal with mountain lions or bobcats (depending on where we've lived) and I'm like "look, your big qualification for this is what. I get that you've owned like 200 housecats and 3 that you let outside, but I don't think you're giving me great advice here."

Thanks for giving me a smile.

Eta. I hope that didn't read as a laugh at you. Very much meant it as a laugh with you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> So 2013 was a decade ago... reading the links would help


Uh, 2013 was two years ago. Wasn't it?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

keenataz said:


> Well I did leave cottagecheesebutt whatever out of it.
> 
> I hope you know I am being sarcastic, because I totally agree with your earlier post. The angst is not the name change it is who did it.


*No, the fact as I have posted is that it was a moot issue, and a waste of time a pet feel good issue.. Now that road in king cove is a need.. locals in alaska wanted like to work on important issues ... she fails the people here but the GOP rinos liked her. She been in office since her daddy truly GAVE her his seat when he became gov.in 2003..she did well her first term but failed represent the people since then. *

It is a wasted to declare Apple pie day, rename a mountain, or have lizard day. There is a budget and an economy, irs issues, illgal immigration problems, the debt that's is what needs to be the focus of our federal political public servants.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Uh, 2013 was two years ago. Wasn't it?


With common core math 

*WHAT DOES IT MATTER*


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> *No, the fact as I have posted is that it was a moot issue, and a waste of time a pet feel good issue.. Now that road in king cove is a need.. locals in alaska wanted like to work on important issues ... she fails the people here but the GOP rinos liked her. She been in office since her daddy truly GAVE her his seat when he became gov.in 2003..she did well her first term but failed represent the people since then. *
> 
> It is a wasted to declare Apple pie day, rename a mountain, or have lizard day. There is a budget and an economy, irs issues, illgal immigration problems, the debt that's is what needs to be the focus of our federal political public servants.


I think we agree on this it is a waste of time like all the rest you listed. 

I assume Satan is skating on his rink in his cold day down there.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't completely trust any politician.
> 
> Do you trust any of them?


No I don't
Especially Obama and anyone associated with him


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Uh, 2013 was two years ago. Wasn't it?



Also. I think it's ridiculous that the president is taking heat for this. Alaska asked Congress to rename it. One guy from Ohio blocked it. And this was decades ago, so it isn't like this is a new issue in Alaska.



Sen. Lisa Murkowski has attempted to rename the mountain ...
www.foxnews.com/travel/2013/01/30/alaska-senator-again-proposes...

_Jan 30, 2013 Â· Mt. McKinley (Denali) is the ... to rename Mount McKinley, Denali.
Sen. Lisa Murkowski said in an interview Tuesday that ... of a name change was Ohio U ..._

This is Lisa's baby ....


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> So 2013 was a decade ago... reading the links would help


Alaska asked for it to be changed in like 1975. Well... The Alaska Board of Geographic Names did, because Alaskans already call it Denali. That proposal was killed by Ralph Regula (Ohio), who was from President McKinley's hometown of Canton Ohio. 

Edit: LOL I see by your latest post that you're still trying to call me out. Here's a little education for you then. Learn how to question your sources.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denali–Mount_McKinley_naming_dispute
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ama-rename-nations-tallest-mountain/71426656/
http://juneauempire.com/state/2015-06-11/national-park-service-supports-mount-mckinley-name-change


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

:awh:


wiscto said:


> Alaska asked for it to be changed in like 1975. Well... The Alaska Board of Geographic Names did, because Alaskans already call it Denali. That proposal was killed by Ralph Regula (Ohio), who was from President McKinley's hometown of Canton Ohio.
> 
> Edit: LOL I see by your latest post that you're still trying to call me out. Here's a little education for you then. Learn how to question your sources.
> 
> ...



No, you are wrong not out to call you out but I have no control nor do I want control over your feelings ...they are yours and developed by your interpretation of your perception of your events.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Uh, 2013 was two years ago. Wasn't it?


Some people appear to live in alternate universes.....


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the fuss is absurd. I was born and raised in Ohio and I think changing the mountain's name back to what the locals prefer is a good idea. Boehner and company just look like the whiny babies they are pitching such a fit over this. 

As for the blame it on Obama crowd good grief what will you people do once he is gone? Who will you blame all of life's troubles on?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> :awh:
> 
> 
> *No, you are wrong not out to call you out* but I have no control nor do I want control over your feelings ...they are yours and developed by your interpretation of your perception of your events.


Fair enough.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why do they always say "the tallest mountain IN NORTH AMERICA" when it is simply the tallest mountain ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So it will be "The mountain formerly called Mc Kinley "


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

As usual, liberals consider discussion to be so Un-PC. Not just opposing ideas but the very thought that someone would dare to express a different thought is reason to call out thuggery.
That is how this site has deteriorated into a chest thumping contest- because no one can even talk about ideas without the liberal designer dogs running out, yapping, bringing any actual thinking to an end.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sure it was discussed in politics so I must have missed the effusive praise the president got for opening up drilling in the Arctic Ocean. Drill, baby, drill.http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/1...-shell-to-drill-in-arctic.html?_r=0&referrer=


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> As usual, liberals consider discussion to be so Un-PC. Not just opposing ideas but the very thought that someone would dare to express a different thought is reason to call out thuggery.
> That is how this site has deteriorated into a chest thumping contest- because no one can even talk about ideas without the liberal designer dogs running out, yapping, bringing any actual thinking to an end.


Exactly what critical thinking skills does it take to react to everything Obama does as being bad, evil and driven by some hatred of this country? What help in moderating behavior does your name calling and righteous victimization accomplish?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Why do they always say "the tallest mountain IN NORTH AMERICA" when it is simply the tallest mountain ?


Because it _is_ the tallest mountain in north America? 

It's not the tallest mountain in the world. Not even in the top 100.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> *No, the fact as I have posted is that it was a moot issue, and a waste of time a pet feel good issue.. Now that road in king cove is a need.. locals in alaska wanted like to work on important issues ... she fails the people here but the GOP rinos liked her. She been in office since her daddy truly GAVE her his seat when he became gov.in 2003..she did well her first term but failed represent the people since then. *
> 
> It is a wasted to declare Apple pie day, rename a mountain, or have lizard day. There is a budget and an economy, irs issues, illgal immigration problems, the debt that's is what needs to be the focus of our federal political public servants.


So part of your criticism is that your senator isn't bringing enough pork barrel spending back to build a road in Alaska? I thought the idea was to cut federal spending, not expand it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Really what other mountain can you see 20,265 feet of elevation ?

Even Mauna Kea with a rise of over 33,000 feet has less than 14,000 visible.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> I'm sure it was discussed in politics so I must have missed the effusive praise the president got for opening up drilling in the Arctic Ocean. Drill, baby, drill.http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/1...-shell-to-drill-in-arctic.html?_r=0&referrer=


Opening up drilling while talking ecology out the other side of his face, and he still has time to eat bugs with Bear.
He's a regular miracle worker. :rotfl:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> Exactly what critical thinking skills does it take to react to everything Obama does as being bad, evil and driven by some hatred of this country? What help in moderating behavior does your name calling and righteous victimization accomplish?


Obama himself taught us that he is bad, evil and driven by some hatred of this country.
He also taught us that he's duplicitous, narcissistic, underhanded, manipulative, and a liar.
Some of us leaned those lessons pretty quick, some learn a little slower while some don't even attend class.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Really what other mountain can you see 20,265 feet of elevation ?


How do you want to measure the base point? Here are a few examples.

http://geology.com/records/highest-mountain-in-the-world.shtml


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> So it will be "The mountain formerly called Mc Kinley "


I just did a quick search and Canada seems to have a lot of mountains that an identity crisis.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> How do you want to measure the base point? Here are a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> http://geology.com/records/highest-mountain-in-the-world.shtml



Stand somewhere and look at it , what do you see? With Mt Kinley you see 20,265 of heaped up rock.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Stand somewhere and look at it , what do you see? With Mt Kinley you see 20,265 of heaped up rock.


Can't see it from here. By all accepted standards it's not the tallest anything. You're free to create your own reality and call it what you wish.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Really what other mountain can you see 20,265 feet of elevation ?
> 
> Even Mauna Kea with a rise of over 33,000 feet has less than 14,000 visible.


Even ranked by topographical prominence, Everest is still the top and Denali is third.

http://www.peaklist.org/WWlists/WorldTop50.html


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Obama himself taught us that he is bad, evil and driven by some hatred of this country.
> He also taught us that he's duplicitous, narcissistic, underhanded, manipulative, and a liar.
> Some of us leaned those lessons pretty quick, some learn a little slower while some don't even attend class.


I don't go that far but I think he does have contempt for any who are not on his side, as if that was the definition of best. So he has just developed the habit of overriding with a tyrant's hand any opposition just because he personally can't feel its importance. He has a teenager's selective understanding, where the issue revolves around him and only him. Like a teenager, he gets his way by interpreting limitations of government as thing to get around rather than respecting them as needed to keep the country safe from tyrants in the long run. . He weakens the safe guards needed for the future to get a petty victory immediately.
That leads to allowing horrible misjudgments to be a continued as long as the person making the misjudgements is personally loyal to him. That lead to dismissing any opposition without ever examining it. Or himself.
And he spends with abandon on feel good things that are actually damaging to the future, chaffing on financing limits.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Can't see it from here. By all accepted standards it's not the tallest anything. You're free to create your own reality and call it what you wish.



Lol most people look at a man and think he is six feet tall not he is standing on a ladder so he is eight feet tall nor do they think he is in a puddle so he might be eight feet tall if you care to discount the 28 feet of Mt Kinley you can see below see level it's still the tallest pile of rocks anywhere that you can see.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol most people look at a man and think he is six feet tall not he is standing on a ladder so he is eight feet tall nor do they think he is in a puddle so he might be eight feet tall if you care to discount the 28 feet of Mt Kinley you can see below see level it's still the tallest pile of rocks anywhere that you can see.


I addressed the matter of topographical prominence in my last answer to you. Prominence versus elevation. Denali is still third. If you have a source that says that Denali is supreme in the world in whatever way you are trying to say, just post it.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> I don't go that far but I think he does have contempt for any who are not on his side, as if that was the definition of best. So he has just developed the habit of overriding with a tyrant's hand any opposition just because he personally can't feel its importance. He has a teenager's selective understanding, where the issue revolves around him and only him. Like a teenager, he gets his way by interpreting limitations of government as thing to get around rather than respecting them as needed to keep the country safe from tyrants in the long run. . He weakens the safe guards needed for the future to get a petty victory immediately.
> That leads to allowing horrible misjudgments to be a continued as long as the person making the misjudgements is personally loyal to him. That lead to dismissing any opposition without ever examining it. Or himself.
> And he spends with abandon on feel good things that are actually damaging to the future, chaffing on financing limits.


Congratulations. You've just described every president elected in my lifetime.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> So part of your criticism is that your senator isn't bringing enough pork barrel spending back to build a road in Alaska? I thought the idea was to cut federal spending, not expand it.




Wrong again .... man or woman... get a clue... did you see where repeated I posted she has been wasted time, money etc and not addressing the debt, the economy, immigration ... wow.. you really twisted my view for what reason. You maybe have an emotional view ... some might say negative feelings towards me and try really hard to believe as a negative person on line . I don't know but that was way out there and totally conflicts with my views. 

There is this need for a road thru king cove. The reason for the road is to save lives and only get medical care and reduce coast guard for risking their lives during the frequent no fly weather periods.. the the Fed's will not allow. Just a on way road. To me that is more important than a name of anything... human lives vs bragging rights.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

hahaha,,,in 2008 I named a local dump off I-75 MT. Obama---now this


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> So it will be "The mountain formerly called Mc Kinley "


It will be "Denali mountain formerly called McKinley formerly called Denali."


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Alaska should change it all together,how about a symbol like the former now again Prince did. I can think of a good one and it points directly to DC.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

With a mountain of true issues debt, social division , mobs, riots, economic, health care... the name of a mountain as a focus for our leadership is stupid.. want to do something for Alaska... release from the blm the missing patents to the land promised to the state at the time of statehood over fifty years ago... 

Fyi. The amount if Fed dollars to Alaska is due to the massive amount of patented federal land there is hundred of thousands acres where the blm has not granted patents in alaska... no other state has the volume of land with out patents issued.

And the volume of federally controlled land. Payment in lieu of taxes is why the Fed sends bucks to Alaska... the federal restrictions on developing and getting land with in the state boundaries is tied up at the Fed... so we get money verses use of our land.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

basketti said:


> I addressed the matter of topographical prominence in my last answer to you. Prominence versus elevation. Denali is still third. If you have a source that says that Denali is supreme in the world in whatever way you are trying to say, just post it.



Prominence is a weird artificial construct. I think I was very clear 
Simply put. 
Mount McKinley is the tallest pile of rocks you can see. 
Anywhere bar none. 
It's the tallest mountain you can see. 
It's the most impressive mountain. 
Clear enough ?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Prominence is a weird artificial construct. I think I was very clear
> Simply put.
> Mount McKinley is the tallest pile of rocks you can see.
> Anywhere bar none.
> ...


Not clear at all. I think "most impressive" is your opinion. I'm guessing that you seem to think there are accepted definitions of things, like say...fidelity and prominence and tallest, and then there is the "american stand" definition.

Which really no one else cares about except for you.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

I have no idea what you're talking about, American Stand. I like to think I'm reasonably fluent in English, so I'm leaning toward no, not clear enough.

Tiempo, that meme is hilarious!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Mt McKinley is the mountain where you can see the most elevation change. 
If you stand in Anchorage and look at it you can see it from sea level. (Actually 28 feet below sea level at low tide) to it's summit at 20,235 elevation above sea level. 
There is nowhere else on earth that even comes close to that. 

For instance mt Everest which rises to a altitude of over 29,000 feet is generally accepted to rise from a base at 17,000feet for a visible difference of only About 12,000 feet. Compared to Mt McKinley it's not very impressive.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

Ah, very interesting. Thanks for putting that in better terms. I was at a loss trying to figure out some of your previous posts.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

basketti said:


> Not clear at all. I think "most impressive" is your opinion. I'm guessing that you seem to think there are accepted definitions of things, like say...fidelity and prominence and tallest, and then there is the "american stand" definition.
> 
> 
> 
> Which really no one else cares about except for you.



Yes most things have definitions for instance prominence in topographical use means the elevation change from the top of a peak to the lowest lowest contour line that doesn't encircle another peak. 

See why I think it's convoluted ?

Tallest means the vertical distance between base and top. It's not related to height or altitude.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Tallest means the vertical distance between base and top. It's not related to height or altitude.


A good argument could be made to support that. A 6 foot tall man is still 6 feet tall, regardless of altitude. We don't say that that mans prominence is 6 feet, we say he's 6 feet tall.

But absolute altitude of a mountain's peak is also an important piece of data. It all depends on what your definition of height is.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Personally I could care less but if Obama is serious about names being changed to what they where originally shouldn't he go back to the name his parents orignally gave him....Barry


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> Personally I could care less but if Obama is serious about names being changed to what they where originally shouldn't he go back to the name his parents orignally gave him....Barry


Give lady a hand... :rock:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Tiempo said:


>


How is it that liberals never getting the point is always celebrated by using sarcasm?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

where I want to said:


> How is it that liberals never getting the point is always celebrated by using sarcasm?


I thought it was clever, funny and lightened things up, put them in perspective. 

And the renaming of a mountain isn't a liberal versus conservative issue anyway. Or at least it shouldn't be. It just provides an excuse to dump on Obama which many can't resist taking every opportunity, real or imagined. 

Now to be fair, the way he has done it makes it look like it was all his idea but apparently not. Another post referenced pending legislation that would have done the same thing by act of Congress. But hey, he's a lame duck president trying to make his legacy look as rosy as possible. Presidents of either party have done similar things on their way out.

To me this falls under the wisdom of, don't sweat the petty things. (And don't pet the sweaty things either!)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, it makes for some good funnys.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's not like I didn't see this one coming.

_Donald Trump: I'll Change Denali Back to Mount McKinley_
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-change-denali-back-mount-mckinley/story?id=33452776


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

dixiegal62 said:


> Personally I could care less but if Obama is serious about names being changed to what they where originally shouldn't he go back to the name his parents orignally gave him....Barry



Lol Denali wasn't a name it was a discription.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

It should be.. now for the cost 
Signage, books, maps government paperwork sitting the old new need to be tossed... (so much for go green)

Majority of locals just used the names interchange no real issue just ego.. 
Cost.. of focusing high paid persons as senators on this issues over debt, economic issues, fixing the computer system for round thre of Obama care sign up... maybe this year it will work smoothly, immigration, race wars..

Come on stupid distraction that in the end results in nothing.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Nevada said:


> It's not like I didn't see this one coming.
> 
> _Donald Trump: I'll Change Denali Back to Mount McKinley_
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-change-denali-back-mount-mckinley/story?id=33452776


Trump is an idiot.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Trump is an idiot.


Then he has all the qualifications needed to be president if past winners are any indication


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

it was the name... a name that the natives call it. That mountain is in Denali Nat. Park.. 

Respectfully local both names have been used ..for the 20 plus years I have been here.

Some truly were upset with it not formally called Denali but not a drop of blood was spilled.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Give lady a hand... :rock:



Hey kasilofhome can you see MT mc Kinley from there ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> it was the name... a name that the natives call it. That mountain is in Denali Nat. Park..
> 
> Respectfully local both names have been used ..for the 20 plus years I have been here.
> 
> Some truly were upset with it not formally called Denali but not a drop of blood was spilled.



Technically it wasn't named Denali by the Athabaskan peoples it was DISCRIBED as Denali. 
Lol a minor point in a teapot tempest.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> it was the name... a name that the natives call it. That mountain is in Denali Nat. Park..
> 
> Respectfully local both names have been used ..for the 20 plus years I have been here.
> 
> Some truly were upset with it not formally called Denali but not a drop of blood was spilled.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Classic Kansas City shuffle:

http://woodtv.com/2015/09/02/senate-dems-get-34th-vote-to-hand-obama-victory-on-iran-deal/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

tamarackreg said:


> Classic Kansas City shuffle:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/2015/09/02/senate-dems-get-34th-vote-to-hand-obama-victory-on-iran-deal/


Thats horrible. What has obamas owners got on the US. I read from a former Gerneral ,Iran already has a nuke.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> I thought it was clever, funny and lightened things up, put them in perspective.
> 
> And the renaming of a mountain isn't a liberal versus conservative issue anyway. Or at least it shouldn't be. It just provides an excuse to dump on Obama which many can't resist taking every opportunity, real or imagined.
> 
> ...


The point of that was to take a dig at Republicans by the usual means of creating a lie about what Republicans believe out of liberal self righteousness then laughing at the lie they themselves create. In their sort of wobbly illogic, they actually believe such nonsense. The cleverness is just equivalent to much of the posting here. 
To me the whole Denali thing is just another of Obama's unilateral reworking the world over into what he wants it to be. Luckily it is probable that this one just ruffles a few feathers, makes him a hero of righting the past in his own eyes and costs less than a million dollars rather that his usual mess that he will leave to others to fix.
But as I said, it is a cleverness to appeal to the mass of Americans who learn politics from TV commentators. Just ignore all the details that are buzz kills.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Nevada said:


>


And..... ? Yes there are some what do like the change. Realistically.. fyi there are more important things in this nation than a mountain. Yes, Lisa's supporter are happier.. heck Hillary supporter are happy she's not in jail.


American.. Nope can't see it from here I am over 2600 miles away any I do have poor eyesight


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

tamarackreg said:


> Classic Kansas City shuffle:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/2015/09/02/senate-dems-get-34th-vote-to-hand-obama-victory-on-iran-deal/


This is far more important and will really impact all..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

where I want to said:


> The point of that was to take a dig at Republicans by the usual means of creating a lie about what Republicans believe out of liberal self righteousness then laughing at the lie they themselves create. In their sort of wobbly illogic, they actually believe such nonsense. The cleverness is just equivalent to much of the posting here.
> To me the whole Denali thing is just another of Obama's unilateral reworking the world over into what he wants it to be. Luckily it is probable that this one just ruffles a few feathers, makes him a hero of righting the past in his own eyes and costs less than a million dollars rather that his usual mess that he will leave to others to fix.
> But as I said, it is a cleverness to appeal to the mass of Americans who learn politics from TV commentators. Just ignore all the details that are buzz kills.



I agree with you.. it matters to me only due to cost and silliness.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

where I want to said:


> The point of that was to take a dig at Republicans by the usual means of creating a lie about what Republicans believe out of liberal self righteousness then laughing at the lie they themselves create. In their sort of wobbly illogic, they actually believe such nonsense. The cleverness is just equivalent to much of the posting here.
> To me the whole Denali thing is just another of Obama's unilateral reworking the world over into what he wants it to be. Luckily it is probable that this one just ruffles a few feathers, makes him a hero of righting the past in his own eyes and costs less than a million dollars rather that his usual mess that he will leave to others to fix.
> But as I said, it is a cleverness to appeal to the mass of Americans who learn politics from TV commentators. Just ignore all the details that are buzz kills.


You got all that out of a one liner? Gee, reading it wasn't nearly so deep of an experience for me. 

Like I said, Obama is working on his legacy now. Of course he wants to pad it up as much as possible. What he did was self serving, no doubt about that, but in the overall scheme of things, not such a big whoop dee doo deal. And it is amusing that nobody has given old McKinley a thought for all these years, and probably most didn't realize he wasn't even president when the mountain was monikered after him. But because it was reported as Obama's idea, well then it must be a terrible idea...if you wave the pom poms for the R side. As predictable a reaction as teasing a pit bull on a chain. 

If the residents of Alaska are happy with it, the indigenous people as well as the rest of the population, really who are we to make any stink about it?

I just calls them like I sees them, I'm not playing for one "team" or the other.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

MO_cows;7537439
If the residents of Alaska are happy with it said:


> As an Alaskan... it was a moot issue and now there will be cost we bare on this name change.. no Alaskan was rioting and looting over this.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> You got all that out of a one liner? Gee, reading it wasn't nearly so deep of an experience for me.
> 
> Like I said, Obama is working on his legacy now. Of course he wants to pad it up as much as possible. What he did was self serving, no doubt about that, but in the overall scheme of things, not such a big whoop dee doo deal. And it is amusing that nobody has given old McKinley a thought for all these years, and probably most didn't realize he wasn't even president when the mountain was monikered after him. But because it was reported as Obama's idea, well then it must be a terrible idea...if you wave the pom poms for the R side. As predictable a reaction as teasing a pit bull on a chain.
> 
> ...


You would think that, if a person did not think it was such a big deal, they would be above using it to make those superficial potshots at Republicans. But nothing is ever so low that the 'clever' can not drag it lower.
Actually, as I mentioned earler, McKinley is seriously unPC at the moment. He is a convenient target for those who love to pump themselves up and really believe they personally would have been so very much wiser than the rest of the world had they been around at the time. Yeah, really. It's an especially irritating aspect of internet liberal behavior. 
Maybe I'm more aware of the McKinley issues with liberals due to the McKinley statue in the local university town being periodically villified and vandalized and issues regarding McKinleyville just up the road. Both were expressions of people's horror in a day when assignation of a President was a national tragedy. Despite all those liberals who firmly believed they personally would have been born even then with a politically correct sense of values as expressed now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

where I want to said:


> ....Both were expressions of people's horror in a day when assignation of a President was a national tragedy. .


I don't know why the assignation of a President would be a national tragedy. Slimy yes, but not a tragedy for the nation. 

Infidelity is never good.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

basketti said:


> Infidelity is never good.


They you aren't doing it right. :drum:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

basketti said:


> Infidelity is never good.



Why not ?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

You know what... I'm just going to say it. If you actually look at the whole story, you see that Alaska has been trying to get the name changed for decades. Alaska as a state renamed it Denali in their own documents a long time ago. 

THOUGHT YOU ALL LOVED STATES RIGHTS!

Maybe you should hand it to "Barry" for standing up for states rights here. You inconsistent ladies and gentlemen you.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wiscto said:


> You know what... I'm just going to say it. If you actually look at the whole story, you see that Alaska has been trying to get the name changed for decades. Alaska as a state renamed it Denali in their own documents a long time ago.
> 
> THOUGHT YOU ALL LOVED STATES RIGHTS!
> 
> Maybe you should hand it to "Barry" for standing up for states rights here. You inconsistent ladies and gentlemen you.


But you know he didn't do it for state rights.
He did it to do just what it did, divide us even more.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> But you know he didn't do it for state rights.
> He did it to do just what it did, divide us even more.


He could give everybody in America free ice cream tomorrow and you guys would find some nefarious divisive reason for it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> He could give everybody in America free ice cream tomorrow and you guys would find some nefarious divisive reason for it.


If you are a divisive president.... It's what you do. Not everyone wants free ice cream..... Some of us recognize that some poor scmuck is being robbed to pay for it. There is no such thing as "free" ice cream. Some one somewhere has to pay for it.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Patchouli said:


> He could give everybody in America free ice cream tomorrow and you guys would find some nefarious divisive reason for it.


But some folks will look at it this wayâ¦.


What flavor of ice cream? 
Don't give us all vanilla. That would be racist. 
Don't give us all chocolate that would be racist.... 
Strawberry â¦ that would be racist. 
Combo of chocolate and peanut butterâ¦ Yepâ¦ racist.


This is the PC garbage we have come to in this great country.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Patchouli said:


> He could give everybody in America free ice cream tomorrow and you guys would find some nefarious divisive reason for it.


Who would get the bill for the free ice cream?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> He could give everybody in America free ice cream tomorrow and you guys would find some nefarious divisive reason for it.


He could barbecue kittens and babies live on stage and you guys would give him a pass and come up with a slug of excuses and find someone else to blame.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

dixiegal62 said:


> Who would get the bill for the free ice cream?


Nothing is free, we'd pay for it, and if it's like his other projects (Think cash for Clunkers), each scoop would cost the American Taxpayer $527.32.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you are a divisive president.... It's what you do. Not everyone wants free ice cream..... Some of us recognize that some poor scmuck is being robbed to pay for it. There is no such thing as "free" ice cream. Some one somewhere has to pay for it.


Don't forget the diabetics
Why does Obama hate diabetics?
That seems like discrimination


----------

